# Muay Thai... the BEST?



## Julian Figiel (Aug 9, 2010)

Is it safe to say that Muay Thai is the most effective stand-up art out there? I am talking realistic and practical self defense and street fighting. I am just curious of peoples opinions.
Thanks!


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 9, 2010)

No, it's not.

Muay Thai is a very effective kickboxing system for sport.  It can be used on the street.  But there's no magic ultimate system.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 9, 2010)

Julian Figiel said:


> *Is it safe to say that Muay Thai is the most* *effective stand-up art out there?* I am talking realistic and practical self defense and street fighting. I am just curious of peoples opinions.
> Thanks!


 

No, it's not safe to say that.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 9, 2010)

Julian Figiel said:


> Is it safe to say that Muay Thai is the most effective stand-up art out there? I am talking realistic and practical self defense and street fighting. I am just curious of peoples opinions.
> Thanks!



It's a very effective art, but so are many others.  I doubt there is one single art which is 'most effective'.  One might say that it is the most effective art for them, at a given time, in a given circumstance.

On MT, we tend not to get into wars over what is the 'best' MA out there.

By the way, you might want to introduce yourself over the new members section so that people can get to know you.  Welcome to MT.


----------



## Omar B (Aug 9, 2010)

Julian Figiel said:


> Is it safe to say that Muay Thai is the most effective stand-up art out there? I am talking realistic and practical self defense and street fighting. I am just curious of peoples opinions.
> Thanks!



Not at all, it's  a sport.  It's like assuming a champion skeet shooter would be a great soldier because he can shoot well.

There is a huge gulf between practical self defense and sport.  Does MT deal with multiple attackers, armed attackers, ambushes, less than adequate circumstances(darkness, icy ground, wet ground, etc), does it end in slashings, stabbings, shootings and sometimes even death?  No.  

MT is designed for one on one where you and your opponent know you are going to fight months in advance and prepare for it (an attacker hardly ever lets you know ahead), in a perfectly lit situation where you can see your attacker, where you both are aware of the rules and the _ref will protect you_ if the rules are not adhered to.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 9, 2010)

Told you it wasn't safe  Ah! is that a can of worms I see before me?


----------



## Carol (Aug 9, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> Told you it wasn't safe  Ah! is that a can of worms I see before me?



I knew my copy of Pink Floyd The Wall was around here somewhere


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 9, 2010)

Julian Figiel said:


> Is it safe to say that Muay Thai is the most effective stand-up art out there? I am talking realistic and practical self defense and street fighting. I am just curious of peoples opinions.
> Thanks!


 
absolutely yes, it is the best, no question about it.

OK, now that THAT'S settled...


----------



## girlbug2 (Aug 9, 2010)

It may or may not be the best for YOU. Another MA may be better for somebody else with a different body type and psychology.


----------



## Julian Figiel (Aug 9, 2010)

I see!
All these replies have really opened my eyes up. I am just so confused which martial art to do. I am a member of a great mma dojo, where they teach Muay thai and bjj, but I do not know if i should do one or the other or both or some form of wushu...
I just really want to find out what I should train.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 9, 2010)

Julian Figiel said:


> I see!
> All these replies have really opened my eyes up. I am just so confused which martial art to do. I am a member of a great mma dojo, where they teach Muay thai and bjj, but I do not know if i should do one or the other or both or some form of wushu...
> I just really want to find out what I should train.


 
I think you need to first find an instructor that you think you would like to train under and then study.  If you are enjoying what you practice then you may have a chance to stick with it.  Which is a lot more important than merely training for six months or so and then hanging everything up for good.  So look around, sample several schools by at least training in one of their classes and pick which one you think you would enjoy the most and then train!


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 9, 2010)

Julian Figiel said:


> I see!
> All these replies have really opened my eyes up. I am just so confused which martial art to do. I am a member of a great mma dojo, where they teach Muay thai and bjj, but I do not know if i should do one or the other or both or some form of wushu...
> I just really want to find out what I should train.


 

My dear sir, why didn't you say so?

1. What are you wanting to train for?
2. what are you looking to get out of your training?


If you are training BJJ and MT you are training martial arts already, do you mean you want to do another as well as or instead of?

So where are you training now? MMA is more than BJJ and MT, much more and is rarely trained in a dojo tbh, semantics maybe, but gives an indication of what the owner/chief instructor has in mind. Do you have fighters in this dojo, are you training to fight MMA?  

I have more questions but will wait till you answer


----------



## Omar B (Aug 9, 2010)

Funny the assumptions made about Muay Thai in the past few years huh?

Someone once said that my karate was lame and I should do MT.  I pointed out the limitations of MT and the same person suggested I do BJJ.  So it seems to replace karate I would have to learn 2 styles, neither of which really address real world situations though they certainly can be applied.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 9, 2010)

Julian Figiel said:


> I see!
> All these replies have really opened my eyes up. I am just so confused which martial art to do. I am a member of a great mma dojo, where they teach Muay thai and bjj, but I do not know if i should do one or the other or both or some form of wushu...
> I just really want to find out what I should train.


You're going at things backwards.  You're trying to find and an end result from what you already have.

What's your goal?  Competing in MMA events?  In that case, you need balanced training across stand up (Muay Thai/Kickboxing/etc), throwing (judo, etc.), and grappling/wrestling (BJJ/various Western wrestling/etc.).  Are you looking for quickly acquired, practical self defense?  An experience of an Eastern culture?  Family fun and fitness?  Something that you can train in from young adulthood   to old age?  Different arts answer these needs differently.  And there's plenty of overlap between them, too.


----------



## Julian Figiel (Aug 9, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> My dear sir, why didn't you say so?
> 
> 1. What are you wanting to train for?
> 2. what are you looking to get out of your training?
> ...



Your right, I did not give enough information! 

I want a martial art for self defense and possibly even competition, an art with no weapons, just hand to hand combat. I like the idea of Muay Thai, because it is very 'deadly' and 'brutal', and seems to be effective, but there are so many other styles out there (especially Chinese)! BJJ is great too, and from what I have seen from UFC and similar, it is a very important art to know. I LOVE them both!
I do both Muay Thai and BJJ, but I question which one I should do more, if any. If there is something better out there, I will drop muay thai and BJJ, and go for it!


----------



## Julian Figiel (Aug 9, 2010)

jks9199 said:


> You're going at things backwards.  You're trying to find and an end result from what you already have.
> 
> What's your goal?  Competing in MMA events?  In that case, you need balanced training across stand up (Muay Thai/Kickboxing/etc), throwing (judo, etc.), and grappling/wrestling (BJJ/various Western wrestling/etc.).  Are you looking for quickly acquired, practical self defense?  An experience of an Eastern culture?  Family fun and fitness?  Something that you can train in from young adulthood   to old age?  Different arts answer these needs differently.  And there's plenty of overlap between them, too.



That's true, I did not make my goal clear. I want a practical self defense art, with no weaponry; and I love eastern culture. I would also like to compete - not necessarily in MMA, but in competitions, like a BJJ or Muay Thai Match, that kind of thing! I simply love fighting!

I am 16 years old, and am willing to train hard and go far!


----------



## Julian Figiel (Aug 10, 2010)

Omar B said:


> Funny the assumptions made about Muay Thai in the past few years huh?
> 
> Someone once said that my karate was lame and I should do MT. I pointed out the limitations of MT and the same person suggested I do BJJ. So it seems to replace karate I would have to learn 2 styles, neither of which really address real world situations though they certainly can be applied.


 
That is strange! What are the limitations of Muay Thai? And are Kenpo and Karate the same thing? Thanks!


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 10, 2010)

Julian Figiel said:


> That's true, I did not make my goal clear. I want a practical self defense art, with no weaponry; and I love eastern culture. I would also like to compete - not necessarily in MMA, *but in competitions, like a BJJ or Muay Thai Match, that kind of thing! I simply love fighting!*
> 
> I am 16 years old, and am willing to train hard and go far!


 
Where are you located, can help with clubs etc only in the UK.


----------



## MJS (Aug 10, 2010)

Julian Figiel said:


> Is it safe to say that Muay Thai is the most effective stand-up art out there? I am talking realistic and practical self defense and street fighting. I am just curious of peoples opinions.
> Thanks!


 
NO, there is no art that is 100%.  Its the person, not the art.


----------



## MJS (Aug 10, 2010)

Julian Figiel said:


> I see!
> All these replies have really opened my eyes up. I am just so confused which martial art to do. I am a member of a great mma dojo, where they teach Muay thai and bjj, but I do not know if i should do one or the other or both or some form of wushu...
> I just really want to find out what I should train.


 
How about doing what I suggested to you the other day.....figure out what YOU want out of YOUR training, find a list of schools in your area that meet those needs, check out the schools, and when you find one that meets your needs, train there.  

Of course, I also said to take things slow, and not bite off more than you can chew.  In other words, dont take on 5 arts at once.


----------



## MJS (Aug 10, 2010)

Julian Figiel said:


> Your right, I did not give enough information!
> 
> I want a martial art for self defense and possibly even competition, an art with no weapons, just hand to hand combat. I like the idea of Muay Thai, because it is very 'deadly' and 'brutal', and seems to be effective, but there are so many other styles out there (especially Chinese)! BJJ is great too, and from what I have seen from UFC and similar, it is a very important art to know. I LOVE them both!
> I do both Muay Thai and BJJ, but I question which one I should do more, if any. If there is something better out there, I will drop muay thai and BJJ, and go for it!


 
Oh boy, where to start....

1) Am I safe to assume by reading this post, that you're looking for something that can be used in the ring?  If so, your best bets are BJJ, wrestling, boxing, MT.  

2) If you're looking for something that would make you more well rounded, you'll need to focus on all ranges of fighting and that will include weapons.

3) MT is "deadly and brutal"?  Yup, and so is Kajukenbo, Kenpo, Silat, TKD, and so on and so on and so on.  My point....dont fall into the deadly and brutal stuff.  Anything has the potential to be those things.


----------



## Julian Figiel (Aug 11, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> Where are you located, can help with clubs etc only in the UK.



Sorry, I'm located in Canada, and am a member of a club currently, for Bjj and Muay Thai!


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 11, 2010)

Julian Figiel said:


> Sorry, I'm located in Canada, and am a member of a club currently, for Bjj and Muay Thai!


 
Shame but it does give people here an idea of what available in your area.


----------



## K831 (Aug 11, 2010)

Julian Figiel said:


> That is strange! What are the limitations of Muay Thai? And are Kenpo and Karate the same thing? Thanks!


  Re read this individuals post, and it will help clarify some of the limitations;


Omar B said:


> Not at all, it's a sport. It's like assuming a champion skeet shooter would be a great soldier because he can shoot well.
> 
> There is a huge gulf between practical self defense and sport. Does MT deal with multiple attackers, armed attackers, ambushes, less than adequate circumstances(darkness, icy ground, wet ground, etc), does it end in slashings, stabbings, shootings and sometimes even death? No.
> 
> MT is designed for one on one where you and your opponent know you are going to fight months in advance and prepare for it (an attacker hardly ever lets you know ahead), in a perfectly lit situation where you can see your attacker, where you both are aware of the rules and the _ref will protect you_ if the rules are not adhered to.


 
  Also, look into some of the differences between old style Muay Thai (Muay Boran etc) and current competition Muay Thai and you will begin to see the difference in the application of the root art for self defense vs competition. 

  I am a Kenpo guy. I also train FMA, western boxing and wrestling.  I have dabbled in Muay Thai and like it very much. But I think Kenpo is far superior for SD if that is the focus. However, I have been into many Kenpo schools that I ran out of, and would have gladly trained MT at a good school instead, regardless of my goals. My point in bringing that up is that the quality of instruction and the atmosphere matter just as much as the style named on the door outside.


----------



## vankuen (Aug 27, 2010)

Here's what the Army Field Manual has in it for standup, which should look for the most part familiar to you with regard to your muay thai training: 

http://www.selfdefenseresource.com/...ombatives FM 3-25.150 - Chapter 6 Strikes.pdf


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 28, 2010)

vankuen said:


> Here's what the Army Field Manual has in it for standup, which should look for the most part familiar to you with regard to your muay thai training:
> 
> http://www.selfdefenseresource.com/...ombatives FM 3-25.150 - Chapter 6 Strikes.pdf


 
Most of our soldiers can fight before they join up, in fact it's quite often why they are in the army, the judge has said join up or go to prison lol!


----------



## pmosiun1 (Aug 28, 2010)

Julian Figiel said:


> Is it safe to say that Muay Thai is the most effective stand-up art out there? I am talking realistic and practical self defense and street fighting. I am just curious of peoples opinions.
> Thanks!



Yes.


----------



## jungerkrieger (Sep 26, 2010)

Omar B said:


> Not at all, it's a sport. It's like assuming a champion skeet shooter would be a great soldier because he can shoot well.
> 
> There is a huge gulf between practical self defense and sport. Does MT deal with multiple attackers, armed attackers, ambushes, less than adequate circumstances(darkness, icy ground, wet ground, etc), does it end in slashings, stabbings, shootings and sometimes even death? No.
> 
> MT is designed for one on one where you and your opponent know you are going to fight months in advance and prepare for it (an attacker hardly ever lets you know ahead), in a perfectly lit situation where you can see your attacker, where you both are aware of the rules and the _ref will protect you_ if the rules are not adhered to.


 *woah this is so totally inacurate!!* 
if i may be so bold as to say muay thai originated for the battlefield designed to kill enemies as efficently as possible as time went on they began turning it into a ring sport and ran into a major problem it was too violent for a sport and had to water it down so to answer that question is muay thai the best? i wouldnt say its the best martial arts period! well maybe i would but in the "street" etc i think there are alot of martial arts that are equally good i prob wouldnt do yoga in a bar!? or tai chi! lol but muay is as effective as any others!


----------



## xfighter88 (Dec 19, 2010)

Your needs seem very diverse...if you are looking for Self Defense you will need to address weapons because most people who will assault you in real life have one. 70% of American adult males carry a knife regularly. (Statistic is from* The Little Black Book of Voilence*). So if you want self defense you should at least learn some edged weapon stuff.

Now the things that work great against a drunk brawler who sucker punches you or a mugger who sneaks up on you with a weapon are very different from what you will need to know to step into a cage fight. Add to that you say you are interested in Eastern cultures. I think you are looking at 3 different Gyms.


----------

